# Advice on Moving to Cyprus



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello again 
We are moving over in June and will be staying in an appartment for min 2 weeks and possibly longer if needed.During which time we need to find a Villa for long term rent.
Firstly how long can i take once decided on a rental property to actually get the keys?
Also I am confused about weather to buy a small car here and ship over as we are intending on getting a 20' container to bring some house hold bits and there will be room for this or do We buy a car there? I understand that buying a car there can be very expensive.On the flip side bringing a car into Cyprus also can come with hassel
with customs and tax and registering which can seem really confusing.Any advice and experiances on the following would again be much appreciated.

Prices for 20' container
Bring car or buy one there
How long to get keys for villa.
I have about 1000 more questions to ask but will do it over the course of the next few weeks.
Ps is it normal to be damn right Nervous, excited, Scared,Positive,Negative,Confused( just a few of my feelings including butterflies all the time!):confused
Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

DaveKim said:


> Hello again
> We are moving over in June and will be staying in an appartment for min 2 weeks and possibly longer if needed.During which time we need to find a Villa for long term rent.
> Firstly how long can i take once decided on a rental property to actually get the keys?
> Also I am confused about weather to buy a small car here and ship over as we are intending on getting a 20' container to bring some house hold bits and there will be room for this or do We buy a car there? I understand that buying a car there can be very expensive.On the flip side bringing a car into Cyprus also can come with hassel
> ...


Hi Dave

Car question. If you buy it now you will have to pay Excise duty on it when it arrives. How much depends on engine, milage, CO² etc. 

Here you can find out.
Cyprus Excise Duty Cars


Registration cost has changed and is now 150 euro + 2 cent per cc.

So if you calculate this together with the transport cost you will see if it is worth it

Anders


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

When we moved we sold our cars in the Uk, and bought here it all depends on what you want? as far as nerves go everyone feels what you are feeling right now,but it soon goes away when you see this beautifull island and the weather we have,, NO SNOW Good Luck


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Dave

I am bringing my small car with me in a 40ft container when we come over at the end of October. But you MUST have owned the car for SIX MONTHS or else you will be liable for excise duty. Because of this rule, we bought our small car in February so that we had owned the car for more than six months. Our 40ft container including the company coming to pack all our furniture and possessions and unpacking and delivering at the other end is approx. £4000 - but as I said that is a 40ft and includes all export packing of furniture and possessions. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Lots of info on past threads which will help you, especially about containers and such like. 

Take a look at the Moving Diaries from forum members who made the leap to a better life.

I brought my car over, better the devil you know I thought, unless you know of someone selling one over here.

Good luck with your research. !


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Anadas That made my decision a lot easier
Goodbye old car
Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Geraldine Much appreciated
Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Geraldine Much appreciated
Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou for you help!
Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

roberda said:


> When we moved we sold our cars in the Uk, and bought here it all depends on what you want? as far as nerves go everyone feels what you are feeling right now,but it soon goes away when you see this beautifull island and the weather we have,, NO SNOW Good Luck


Thanks Roberda
Im glad its not just me that feels/felt like that!
So cold here still 6 months of this driving me crazy being so cold and spending £65 per week on gas n electric!!!
Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheers Nemo
Good luck and thankyou for your info
Dave


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

Dave Kim,
Regardinghow long to get contract for accomodation when i moved in 2000 i stayed in a hotel for a week and then moved into a villa.

I am returning next month and ams taying in an apartment for 10 dayswith aim to choose long term rental in Paphos area 1 maybe 2 years


----------



## olivia.p. (Mar 31, 2013)

with the current economic situation in Cyprus there will be a lot of cheap used cars to choose from. there are quite a few websites but probably the best way to buy a car is brousing through local newspapers.


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

DaveKim said:


> Thanks Roberda
> Im glad its not just me that feels/felt like that!
> So cold here still 6 months of this driving me crazy being so cold and spending £65 per week on gas n electric!!!
> Dave


Dave

Hope you have a good journey.

Good Wish,s

Davelane::clap2:


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

nemo1843 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I am bringing my small car with me in a 40ft container when we come over at the end of October. But you MUST have owned the car for SIX MONTHS or else you will be liable for excise duty. Because of this rule, we bought our small car in February so that we had owned the car for more than six months. Our 40ft container including the company coming to pack all our furniture and possessions and unpacking and delivering at the other end is approx. £4000 - but as I said that is a 40ft and includes all export packing of furniture and possessions.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Hi Nemo could you possibly pm me the name of the shipping company you have in mind please?
Also I would like to thank everyone who has helped me with this post:clap2:
I will be kepping everyone up to date with how things turn out from now and when we arrive and also I will update when I get my 1st customer :fingerscrossed:
Dave


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

were also moving over in june were there first 2 weeks in may looking at property but will come back to the uk topack were using pickfords very professional and not much difference in price to others,,, were also nervous scared excited apprehensive to say a few haha but still carnt wait ...good luck..x


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> Hello again
> We are moving over in June and will be staying in an appartment for min 2 weeks and possibly longer if needed.During which time we need to find a Villa for long term rent.
> Firstly how long can i take once decided on a rental property to actually get the keys?
> Also I am confused about weather to buy a small car here and ship over as we are intending on getting a 20' container to bring some house hold bits and there will be room for this or do We buy a car there? I understand that buying a car there can be very expensive.On the flip side bringing a car into Cyprus also can come with hassel
> ...


Most properties have keys already available, what I advise you to do is use as many agents as possible, very often (as we found) they will not take you to anything that you've requested despite assuring you that they have just what you're looking for.
Try several agents, also look in the Cyprus Mail property section there is an over supply of rentals so haggle over the price.
When you have eventually found what you think will be a suitable property have a legal adviser look over the agreement as many have so many loopholes due to being badly set out.
Best of luck.
PS If the owner is an ex-pat don't assume you're home and safe.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Wise words Stingray
Thankyou


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

5Stingray5 said:


> Most properties have keys already available, what I advise you to do is use as many agents as possible, very often (as we found) they will not take you to anything that you've requested despite assuring you that they have just what you're looking for.
> Try several agents, also look in the Cyprus Mail property section there is an over supply of rentals so haggle over the price.
> When you have eventually found what you think will be a suitable property have a legal adviser look over the agreement as many have so many loopholes due to being badly set out.
> Best of luck.
> PS If the owner is an ex-pat don't assume you're home and safe.


Yes ,Thanks for the information.

Lived out in far east now a number of years and getting sick to death of it,need to get back to Europe. Ive got good income,just want somewhere decent to live,Paphos area seems popular. Love to have my own dog again,and avoiding eating one.

looked at Spain for a while too,but it is so so so depressing,Cyprus for all its problems appears more settled and user friendly. When the dust finally settles there it will feel better

Wrong flag displayed,should be Thailand


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

jb44 said:


> Yes ,Thanks for the information.
> 
> Lived out in far east now a number of years and getting sick to death of it,need to get back to Europe. Ive got good income,just want somewhere decent to live,Paphos area seems popular. Love to have my own dog again,and avoiding eating one.
> 
> ...


Well if you get homesick there are plenty of stray dogs here!










Pete


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

jb44 said:


> Yes ,Thanks for the information.
> 
> Lived out in far east now a number of years and getting sick to death of it,need to get back to Europe. Ive got good income,just want somewhere decent to live,Paphos area seems popular. Love to have my own dog again,and avoiding eating one.
> 
> ...


Cyprus is a lovely place, lots of nice people both Cypriot and ex-pats and they'll all tell you porkies when trying to sell you something but there is nowhere else in the world (other than Nashville and Austen Texas both for the music) that I would rather holiday or live (Having lived in Cyprus twice).


----------



## Michbidds (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi

I am relocating to limassol in July with my daughter due to work commitments I have my apartment and school all arranged and although it will be a little daunting with me being a single female on my own with a young daughter I am excited about it, should I be worried about crime or anything out there

Michelle


----------

